# 4 weeks GSD Puppy not gaining weight



## khuneidi (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone 
i just rescued a 4 weeks GSD puppy and for the past one week he eats very little and not gaining weight ( actually loosing weight ). when rescued he was around 1.17 kilograms and now he is just ranging between 1.15 and 1.17KG. he is active and using the toilet normally and every thing seems to be okay from activity point of view 
yesterday i got something called CANIGEST ( appetite booster) and dewormed him for the first time. and felt some improvement in his appetite :smile2:
what is the normal weight for a 4-5 weeks GSD puppy ?
any suggestions and advices 
Thanks


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

What are you feeding him? Four to five weeks is pretty young to be on solid food. They are still weening at that age.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

at four weeks of age the pup would still be suckling ,
he doesn't have the chew mechanism and doesn't have the


go to the vet and get a bottle .

you can buy a milk replacer . OR powdered shelf stable RAW WHOLE goat milk .

you may want to add bovine colosturm -- 3rd party verified 6 hours collection
- also a shelf stable powder

good fat important for brain development and easy energy --- 

how did you "rescue" this pup?


----------



## khuneidi (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for reply 
i rescued the Puppy through a private rescue center. they said that the mother was having some serious issues after delivery and was not feeding them so the center was feeding them through a bottle for 3 weeks and gradually they added some wet food (Royal Canin Starter paste ).
for me, am using the same paste of Royal Canin Starter and some milk subelement that they recommended ( Lactose Free Milk )
He eats only once a day and very small portion and the weight is almost stable and just increase or decrease by 10-20 Grams . The Pup Sleeps for almost 20 hours daily and between sleeps he is active and use toilet normally.
yesterday the vet recommended an appetite booster paste ( CANIGEST ) and dewormed it . My kids say that he was more active and playful last night and they could see some improvement.
i watched 10's of youtube video but couldn't decide what to add to his diet so he can gain some extra pounds


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

At that age your puppy should be fed 3-4 times a day!


----------



## khuneidi (Apr 26, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> At that age your puppy should be fed 3-4 times a day!


i tried feeding several times but he only accept food once either morning or night


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, at LEAST!! Pup would normally still be nursing, so 4 times a day being fed puppy starter food PLUS nursing!

Even my adult dogs get fed TWICE a day!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You may be giving him too much at one time. Try to give a smaller amount more often.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

where is the heart and the head of this "private" rescue organization.

you take on a responsibiltiy and you see it through. That pup should not have been sent out
to a new home .

you might be kind and trying to do things in the right spirit - BUT --- you don't know what you
are doing - the pup is sliding backwards 

I wouldn't feed that RC canine mousse starter . Muck. Indigestible cellulose - pig by products 

I wouldn't take a beautiful roast of beef and run it through the Vitamix till a liquid slurry and feed it
to a 3 month old baby (human) via a bottle

they do not have the digestive system to deal with it yet.

At 4 weeks of age that pup is still a suckling baby -- MILK based diet -- high energy needs.

I wouldn't give lactose fee milk --- there is one enzyme which is destroyed when milk is HOMOGENIZED

if the milk is the orgiinal , natural , cream on the top , that enzyme is present and there is no allergic or
digestive problem .

that is why goat milk is recommended because goat milk maintains a natural fat globule distributon - never needs
to be homogenized

you want full fat .

get a puppy milk replaceer . Make sure pup is not dehyrdrated . That is critical .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Listen to Carmen: she has raised many litters!


----------



## khuneidi (Apr 26, 2018)

carmspack said:


> where is the heart and the head of this "private" rescue organization.
> 
> you take on a responsibiltiy and you see it through. That pup should not have been sent out
> to a new home .
> ...


Thank you Carmen 

That was helpful .. i followed your advice and for the first time the pup is eating a better amount of food compared to previous days . i fed him 4-5 portions/times a day till i feel he is full and satisfied. in general he feels much better and more active and his toilet looks more solid.

i weighted him today and he gained around 30 grams .. what do you think ?
will keep you updated and dont worry we are taking care of him 
Thanks


----------



## khuneidi (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Carmen 
just a quick update. Leo is feeling much better now and he is eating good amount of food and gained around 400 grams in 4 days ( is that Okay ?)
i am using beef or chicken paste mixed with some goat milk and things seem to be okay for Leo 
what do you suggest for vaccination ? on 45 days or 2 month ? i heard different opinions and can't decide 

Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

since you are asking ME I will give you MY opinion on this -- tohers might disagree 

I would NOT vaccinate . I would not bring immune chaos to this pup who is just getting 
his self together and functioning.

Keep the dog at home .

Wait until he is sturdy . 

Leo the lion hearted -- good to hear that he is improving . Happy happy.


----------

